# Romance / love book recommendation required please



## Hero (May 16, 2019)

My friend said that she *"wants to read a novel that makes her believe in ROMANCEEEEE"*

Hi, that's a quote from my friend. We've just started a BOOK CLUB between the three of us on WhatsApp so need a book that has plenty to discuss.

None of us has ever read a "proper' romance novel. I would really like to experience a rip roaring romance …. you know the kind with* passion, lust, stars, yearning, moonlight, love, the kiss.   *

A nice book. Less *adult* than 50 Shades of Grey ..... if you know what I mean.

I'm thinking romance that I imagine may be sold by Mills & Boon …..  though I have never read a Mills & Boon book


Recommendations please. Thank you.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 16, 2019)

Love Story by Eric Segal is a classic. Also: The Notebook and A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks.

Just to start the ball rollin'....


----------



## Hero (May 16, 2019)

Thanks. So exciting to get some ideas.


----------



## meegads (May 17, 2019)

Anything by Mariana Zapata. She writes slow-burn romances that are just WONDERFUL.    She's a relatively new author - mostly published on Amazon, though she's starting to catch steam in other formats.  Some of her earlier works do have a few typos and such, but I enjoy her writing so much that I can easily overlook them.  "Kulti" is probably my favorite, but I love them all!


----------



## Hero (May 18, 2019)

meegads said:


> Anything by Mariana Zapata. She writes slow-burn romances that are just WONDERFUL.    She's a relatively new author - mostly published on Amazon, though she's starting to catch steam in other formats.  Some of her earlier works do have a few typos and such, but I enjoy her writing so much that I can easily overlook them.  "Kulti" is probably my favorite, but I love them all!



Hello, thanks for you recommendations. Have looked at the author on Amazon and she's got alot of fans. Lots of 5 STARS.

Was having a giggle with my book club friends about SLOW BURN love and  INSTALOVE. 

We decided we want INSTALOVE... need to get into heart pounding passion ASAP.

We think that SLOW BURN may mean that the couple develop love over a long time and then just plod along. Is that right?

I'm very grateful for your suggestion.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 19, 2019)

By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept.


----------



## escorial (May 19, 2019)

Soon I will be writing the greatest love story of the 21 century..it's about how someone joined I writing forum and found all that was required to make a life complete with another..the names will be altered but the story will be one of passion,lies and frustration with a feeling of hope for the future..it will be called..how to attract women


----------



## meegads (May 21, 2019)

Hero said:


> We think that SLOW BURN may mean that the couple develop love over a long time and then just plod along. Is that right?



I wouldn't call it a plod, but it definitely takes a while to get to the steamy bits if you know what I mean.  Half the books she writes are along the lines of "good friends who fall for each other" and the other half are more "two people can't stand each other but then learn to love each other".  I am a sucker for character development and delayed gratification so I really enjoy the torture lol.  (Think "You've Got Mail".)  I get that not everyone likes that.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2019)

meegads said:


> Half the books she writes are along the lines of *"good friends who fall for each other"* and the other half are more "two people can't stand each other but then learn to love each other".




Good friends don't eventually fall in love. There just shy to reveal that they fancy each other.

If they eventually fall in love they're just saying it for the sake of it. Really they've not met anyone else along the way and are settling for the friend


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2019)

I thought I would have received many suggestions by now. I'm surprised. I really  thought mine was an easy post to get responses and people would be so keen to reveal their favourite romances


----------



## Darren White (May 25, 2019)

Well, in that case 
I don't read romance, I do not like it, sorry.
I might very well be strange, but it's the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Sep 29, 2020)

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## MelinaTheWriter (Jul 5, 2021)

For me one of the greatest books ever written with one of the best book-couples is "Gone With The Wind". If you want passion and drama, you can certainly find it there. But it is also done with a lot of subtlety and brilliantly developed characters. 
"The Winter sea" by Susanna Kearsley is a very beautiful period love story set in Schottland. The story is narrated using scenes set in the "now" and flashbacks to 1708 and therefore the two parallel plots are vowen together beautifully. It is a very pleasant read. 
For something I can recommend "A Sport and a Pastime" by James Salter. To be honest I'm not quite sure what I think of this book but it certainly is atmospheric and quite erotic. It is written in a very unusual style that alienated me at first but as you get further into story the subtle suspense kinda gets you. Sex plays a big role in it but I don't think it is comparable to 50 shades if grey. This won't be for everyone, I was very confused after finishing but I also found it inspiring and quite influencial. It is one of it's kind and very well written.


----------

